# bagay-bagay



## Roshini

Can someone please translate this for me:
 
'I have you here woth me now.', 'No one leaves this house!', 'No one leaves this house until I find out the truth!'.
 
Oh ya, and what does 'bagay-bagay' mean?
 
Thanks alot people. magandang araw to you all.


----------



## DolphinBoy

Roshini, here's a suggestion:  why don't you try to translate the sentences you're interested in by yourself, and someone on the forum can then comment on your translations.  This way, you'll be able to learn Tagalog more effectively.


----------



## SofiaB

DolphinBoy said:
			
		

> Roshini, here's a suggestion: why don't you try to translate the sentences you're interested in by yourself, and someone on the forum can then comment on your translations. This way, you'll be able to learn Tagalog more effectively.


 
It is a good idea! I wll start you off.
Anong bagay iyan? What is that?


----------



## Roshini

Well, first and foremost, I don't know what 'bagay-bagay' means? How am I suppose to translate them? Anong bagay iyan - I think it means 'what bagay is this?' I'm afraid to translate the sentences as I'm not good at it.


----------



## SofiaB

bagay=thing


----------



## Roshini

Can you please give me more examples. I would really appreciate it very much. Thanks.


----------



## Chriszinho85

"bagay" can also mean "to fit" or "to conform." For example, if someone wears clothes, lipstick, or something that doesn't look good on them, you can say "hindi bagay sa'yo."


----------



## Roshini

But it sounds a little funny. Can you please give me more examples? So what does the sentence mean 'hindi bagay sa'yo'?


----------



## SofiaB

As Chiszinho said
Hindi bagay sa iyo= it does not suit you.( something you are wearing)the+
Bagay sa iyo ang suot momg damit= What you are wearing suits you.
Bumagay ka naman sa kanilang gawi= follow their customs/traditions/ways
sa' yo= sa iyo.


----------



## Roshini

Bagay sa iyo ang suot momg damit, in this sentence, what's momg? or is it mong? I'm a little confused here. Bagay is present tense or bumagay is present tense? Thanks.


----------



## Roshini

Can someone please explain the tenses used in tagalog, e.g, bagay, bumagay, pupunta, pumunta, pagod, papagod,etc... . Thanks.


----------



## booradleymo

We'll use "punta" as an example:
pumunta is past tense
pumupunta is present tense
pupunta is future tense.

Any other verbs that use the "um" infix follow this same pattern.


----------



## Cracker Jack

Roshini said:


> Can someone please explain the tenses used in tagalog, e.g, bagay, bumagay, pupunta, pumunta, pagod, papagod,etc... . Thanks.


 
The explanation for bagay and punta have been given by DB.  There is no verb pagod.  It is an adjective meaning tired.

And by the way, bagay-bagay means matter, theme, affair, agenda but it depends on the context.


----------



## dana Haleana

*Bagay* as a noun could either mean things, matter, affairs and it means suited as an adjective. As mention above *pagod* is an adjective which means tired.


----------



## dana Haleana

booradleymo said:


> We'll use "punta" as an example:
> pumunta is past tense
> pumupunta is present tense
> pupunta is future tense.
> 
> Any other verbs that use the "um" infix follow this same pattern.


 

pumupunta is actually in the present progressive tense


----------



## Chriszinho85

dana Haleana said:


> pumupunta is actually in the present progressive tense


Hi Dana.  But it depends on the context, doesn't it?  For example, I could say "Araw-araw ako pumupunta sa mall," which means "I go to the mall everyday."  In this example, the verb is not used as a progressive.


----------



## Cracker Jack

dana Haleana said:


> *Bagay* is an adjective that could either mean things, matter, affairs and it even means suited . As mention above *pagod* is an adjective which means tired.


 
Just a reminder, bagay is an adjective that means to suited, apt, appropriate.  On the other hand, things, matters and affairs are not adjectives but nouns.


----------



## pusong_pinoy

Cracker Jack said:


> There is no verb pagod.  It is an adjective meaning tired.



actually, i _have _heard "pagod" used as a verb, (on many occasions) conjugated in the "-um" form, meaning "to become tired". it's not grammatically correct, but you may hear it spoken in the province from time to time.


----------



## Cracker Jack

pusong_pinoy said:


> actually, i _have _heard "pagod" used as a verb, (on many occasions) conjugated in the "-um" form, meaning "to become tired". it's not grammatically correct, but you may hear it spoken in the province from time to time.


 

Well, that's true. It is not just in the province but it is very widey used. In fact some examples are:

Napagod ako.
I got tired.

However, this is very colloquial registry. If you analyze it, the correct sentence is ''Ako ay napagod.'' Tagalog grammar however permits a reversal of word order.  It is like a reflexive form of the verb.  But strictly speaking it cannot stand alone.


----------



## dana Haleana

Chriszinho85 said:


> Hi Dana. But it depends on the context, doesn't it? For example, I could say "Araw-araw ako pumupunta sa mall," which means "I go to the mall everyday." In this example, the verb is not used as a progressive.


 


. 
_"Araw-araw ako pumupunta sa mall "_ or I go to the mall everyday is in the present progressive tense.
Your sentence expresses action in the present time of what is habitual or is always or necessarily true.


----------



## pusong_pinoy

by the way, bagay-bagay is a _great_ word. it follows the rule that doubling a word generalizes it. it works with adjectives such as:

matankad-tankad (fairly tall)
maganda-ganda (fairly beautiful)

this can be slightly confusing in that the same conjugation, when linked together actually _intensifies_ the word.

matankad na matankad (_very_ tall)
magandang maganda (_very_ beautiful)

anyhow, the first form of word repetition applies also to many nouns. bagay in the noun form means "thing". bagay-bagay basically means the same thing, but has the benefit of seeming more vague, hence the definition of matter, affair or agenda. personally, i love the word because it is so nebulous.

_mamaya, gagawa ako ng mga bagay-bagay._ i translate this like, "i have some maters to attend to later." basically, i'm saying "i'm busy" without saying anything about what i'm doing.

however, it's easy to confuse the noun bagay (meaning thing) with the adjective bagay (meaning suitable, or fitting) as in:

"bagay naman ang bagong gupit mo". (_your new haircut suits you_)

this can also be modified by word repitition, as in:

"bagay na bagay ang bagong gupit mo". _(that new haircut suits you perfectly_)

clear as mud?


----------



## booradleymo

It's actually the *present simple* tense that expresses the idea of something that is always or must necessarily be true.  I have a helpful link, but can't post it since I'm relatively new to the world of wordreference.com.

On the same note, it was my impression that the Tagalog present tense (for example:  pumupunta or nagbabasa) can be used to express both the present simple and the present progressive. Any thoughts?


----------



## dana Haleana

booradleymo said:


> On the same note, it was my impression that the Tagalog present tense (for example: pumupunta or nagbabasa) can be used to express both the present simple and the present progressive. Any thoughts?


 


Yes, it may be true on some instances. It really depends on the sentence.


----------

